# first kernel -no driver for ethernet I219-LM

## Jamiri

After a long journey I compiled my first Gentoo kernel.

It seems driver for Ethernet is missing. Not sure what went wrong.

Can this be fixed?

I'm still beginner and leaving the normal tread I get more and more confused with the inastallation hand book. 

So I really appreciate your help.

lspci | grep -ie ethernet

says my card is a: Intel Corporation Connection (2) I219-LM (rev31)

checking with lspci -v there is no kernel driver in use for ethernet.

ifconfig -a results (only)

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Lokale Schleife)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        sit  txqueuelen 1  (IPv6-nach-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 6  dropped 0 overruns 6  carrier 0  collisions 0

----------

## Jaglover

You didn't post the PCI ID, but methinks it should work with e1000e.

----------

## ct85711

 *Hu wrote:*   

> If you do not see the interface when booted into your kernel, then you likely do not have the right driver enabled. You can fix this by building a new kernel with the correct driver enabled, then rebooting into it. You should be able to build the new kernel either from the livecd or your install, at your preference. You do not need to replace anything else you have done.
> 
> Please pastebin the .config for the kernel you configured and the output of lspci -k as run from the LiveCD. This will show us what you enabled and which driver the LiveCD used. Although you say you activated every driver, it is possible that the driver you need is hidden behind a dependency statement so that it was not shown to you. If you could not see it, you would not have activated it. The lspci -k output will give us its name, from which we can identify the Kconfig option that controls it. We can then check whether that Kconfig option is set in your configuration and provide guidance about why you might not have enabled it.

 

Note: Any linux LiveCD works, does not need to be gentoo's.

You can use wgetpaste to post your kernel's config to pastebin, then just give us the link to it so we can see.

Also a tip, it is a good idea to just do a uname -a after you reboot the computer after compiling and installing a kernel, to make sure you are getting the version that you are expecting.  A very common issue is that people forget to mount their boot partition, before they install their kernel (thus doesn't boot into the new kernel)

----------

## Jamiri

Thanks a lot for your hints. 

Yesterday I didn't know what a PCI ID is .... searching for e1000e pushed me into the right direction  8086:15b7 is included.   :Very Happy: 

I added "Intel(R) Pro/1000 PCI-Express Gigabit Ethernet Support to the Kernel" and after reboot  ifconfig -a listed:

enp0s31f6: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 50:7b:9d:f7:5e:4d  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16  memory 0xf2200000-f2220000 

Using "enp0s31f6" as replacement for "eth0" I could easily follow the handbook.

Still wondering about the name. But anyhow  Ethernet is working.

----------

## Hu

The bizarre name is the result of allowing udev to apply "Systemd Predictable Interface names" to your network card.  These names are generally much less predictable than the simple traditional eth0.  There are quite a few threads arguing over the merits of that particular feature.  If you have a few hours to waste, they could be entertaining, but probably not enlightening.

----------

